
The Last Programming Language – Robert Martin - 6keZbCECT2uB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5p5r9FWrpU
======
LandR
That link isn't working for me, it just says video unavailable, but I think
this is the talk the OP is linking to:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2yr-3F6PQo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2yr-3F6PQo)

~~~
6keZbCECT2uB
That's the one. Oops.

